# Stunning



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

I just finished building my new bike. Primus Mootry with all easton scandium, no carbon tail. The ride is absolutely incredible. I think it's the best thing I've ridden. And the best thing...
14.6 pounds!!!!!!
I built it to go uphill, Mt. Evans, Horgan, Salida, Gore Pass, etc. It's very nice. Right now it has all the standard stuff:
alien seat post
slr 135 saddle
zero gravity brakes
STRONGLIGHT pulsion crankset
Campy 9 speed shifters/brake levers and derailluers
zipp 303s
veloflx tires

I'm thinking about finally going 10 speed and I'm just curious if that's going to add or subtract weight.

If anybody wants to see it I can post pics, the paint job is very minimalist.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Of course we want pics! 

Pic = 1,000 words.

Let's see it!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You didn't say which model but the new Campy components are less. Going Record on the shifters, derailleurs, KMC X10SL chain and a KCNC alloy cassette will save anywhere from 1/4 to 3/4 of a pound. You can always add BTP clamps for the ergo's and the carbon clamp for the front derailleur and replace a lot of the screws and bolts on the derailleurs with alloy pieces for even more savings.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

how was your time up Horgan?
better then previous years?

I've been off the bike myself, no Horgan, no bob cook. Bad knee :mad2: 

monday was the first I could even push a halfway decent tempo without it reacting...
hopefully 100% by Carter Lake and Gore pass.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Funny but I didn't check before.*

And now that I have checked I'm not very happy about it. I think it's safe to say that there aren't a lot of really strong 3s right now. In 04, the last time I did Horgan, I was 25th at 1:15 something and this year I was 7th with 1:14 something. Looking at those 2004 results it's stunning how many of those guys are the top 1/2s now. There was no hard attack until close to the top of Sugarloaf.

I was looking forward to Evans but came down with some kind of funk, been feeling like crap for 2 days. 

Hope the knee heals up, that can be frustrating.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Here's some pics*

No clear coat on the polished scandium


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*a little more detail*

The welder used to weld for Moots.


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

Not to be a dick, which of course means I'm going to be a dick, but man scandium must be hard to work with because those welds are fugly. My eyes are burning and I threw up on my keyboard.

Looks great otherwise.


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*Naw*

You're not being a dick. I like the welds actually, it gives it a very sturdy look.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

You said it has zipp 303's. Those aren't zipp 303's


----------



## triple shot espresso (Aug 27, 2002)

*You're right.*

Those are ksryiums, it's like 16 pounds with those. My race wheels are 303s. On Thursday I replaced the rear derailleur, chain, cassette and shifters with Record 10 speed. I reweighed it without wheels and it was 10.1 pounds. I didn't have the 303s with me to get a weight with wheels.

Mt. Evans was Saturday. It was a hard race and I missed the goal of going under 2 hours by 37 seconds.

I really like this bike. I don't know what the difference is between starship scandium used by Orbea and the Easton scandium that Primus Mootry used but it's like night and day.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Just curious, if your bike weighs 14.6 lbs, isn't that considered cheating in a race since the min weight is 14.9lbs, or 6.8kg?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

That is the UCI minimum weight for UCI-licensed events, like, oh, the Tour. The Mom And Pop Crit in West Tumbleweed, Nebraska, has no floor for bike weights.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

hows the crank??? i've seen those before but never looked into it. It looks awesome.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Welds*

Actually the welds are very nice and tight. I'ld leave them rather than grind them smooth. Very nice bike!


----------



## cdaringe (Aug 7, 2006)

very impressive. did he talk to you about scandium fatigue or anything of that sort? i know i almost picked up a major jake scandium frame, and its life was estimated approx 10 yrs


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Who's Primus Mootry? Just wondering as your scandium frame looks much like my scandium frame-- a 2003 Lapierre FDJeux team frame-- I know mine was made in taiwan. It's still an awesome frame. I'll post a pic later. I've gotten mine down to 14.3 lbs-- I'd like to see if I can get it under 14 (then it'll be time to build a new bike).

I'll post build when I get a decent pic up.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Who's Primus Mootry?


http://www.primusmootry.com/


----------

